# [SOLVED] Windows 7 dont want to start



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello Guys.
I have a laptop and 2 days ago started to act strange, first Google Chrome went dead, couldn't keep open a tab (webpage)for more than 10 seconds, gave me a error message saying that Google chrome couldn't load, i was able to used a restore point and reinstall google. but last night windows didn't want to start anymore, only show the "Windows boot Manager" (Picture 1), i cant go on Safe Mode, only one screen the "Windows Boot Manager" then when i used the Windows Installation Cd" and tried to "Repair your Computer"(Picture 2), i used the "star up Repair Tool" but is not working, it showed that find a error (picture 6, 7, 8, 9, 10) but when its done and want to restart it goes back to the same screen again "Windows boot Manager"(Screen 1), after the "starup repair tool" restar i tried to dont boot from the "CD installation" but again took me back to the same screen again"Windows boot Manager".
i dont know what to do anymore.. i dont want to Install windows 7 again, im afraid im going to lose my files with the new installation..one thing that i dont really get it on the screen "system recovery options" (Picture 3)it shows that "location for windows is on "D", its not on "D" supposed tobe on "C", i included some screenshots that i took with my cell... 
i tried to run chkdsk and fsc /scannow from the boot cd but no luck ( picture 11)
i hope you guys can help, this is a new laptop!..

before completely crushed i got this 2 error messages

"The Instruction at 0x77873332 referenced memory at 0x150c7ed1"

and this one on the Windows boot Manager"

0xc000000f, The Boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible

Thank You guys.
P.S I have Windows 7 64bits


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Hi, you will need to use your OS dvd and boot from it access the command prompt ( this loads the sources sudirectory (folder) of a Ram disk identified by the drive letter x: (I see you can do this) at the cmd prompt, which will read x:sources, type:-


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
 (exactly as you see here, press enter) now when windows loads the RE (repair your computer) it does not always allocate the drive letter that your OS is on. It may be some other drive letter. This cmd tells us what drive is allocated to the OS, we use this letter in our cmds. 

Assume C: (if not change accordingly)

Type the following cmd's, pressing enter after each line.


```
Bcdedit /export c:\BCD_Backup
c:
cd boot
attrib bcd –s –h –r
ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
BootRec /RebuildBcd
```
Restart computer, let us know how you get on.

TIP: print this out you will not have access once in the RE.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Thank you for your time and you help! :smile:

Well I did what you told me but it didnt work, i was able to run the command Bcdedit and locate the "osdevice" (partition=D, but the export operation failed :facepalm:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Hi, did you run the last cmd:- BootRec /RebuildBcd, I do not see it in your screen shot? If you did and after restart it fails, repeat the procedure this time run this cmd at the x: sources

```
bcdedit /enum
```
 press enter this will show us your boot manager and boot loader, see if you can get us an image please.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

No i couldnt, after i tried to run " Bcdedit / export d:\BCD_backup , got a error message
"the Store export operation has failed" and i stop there.
thanks.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i run the command "Bdedit / export d:\BCD_backup and i got a error message
"the Store export operation has failed" and i stop there.", then i tried to run cworks), then cd boot (works too), so now im in the directory i guess C:\Boot what should i type now?? , you wrote 

"attrib bcd –s –h –r
ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
BootRec /RebuildBcd "

how i type that??
tried C:\Boot> "attrib -s -h -r but nothing happens, then i tried C:\Boot>bcd -s -h -r and i got `bcd` is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file, then i tried
C:\Boot>attrib bcd -s -h -r, got nothing.. and then i tried 
C:\Boot>ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old, got nothing...

thanks for your reply...


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i run the command C:/Boot> bootrec /rebuild and i got a message " Successfully Scanned Windows installations: 0
he operation completed successfully., so i restarted the pc but got the same screen "Windows Boot Manager" , so i boot from the CD and this time on the "system recovery options" screen is not showing any partition, nothing,its empty, i included a picture... the fist picture is with the commands that i run , only work c:, cdboot, and bootrec /rebuildbcd..
should i run the command bcdedit /enum ??
Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Hi, you are in the windows RE and here the OS is seen as D: my post #2 explained this (change accordingly) so you should have only been running D: I suspect you have corrupted your MFT so as of now I suspect the best (maybe only) option is to do a fresh install, you do have backups of your essential data I take it? If not you can remove your drive and slave it to another computer and use this to get your data or use a linux cd .

NOTE:- the MFT corruption probably caused this, so no matter what you did the problem was there, fixing the MFT is more trouble then a reinstall and the results of the latter are better for your system.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

really??? :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

If you do not see your HDD listed in the Windows Setup, in may be showing as *Invalid* or *0 bytes.* 
No Drive to install Windows 7: 
1- put your win 7 DVD in and boot it
2- Go to *Repair Your Computer, **When that fails, *
3- In the *RE* (recovery environment) choose *command prompt* and type following commands:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean
*now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*

4- now restart the machine and boot from the win 7 USB again
proceed and at "*select disk to install windows*" you would be able to view the hard disk drives now


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

thank you, im at school right now ,i will try as soon i get home... 
thank you! :dance:


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i did it.. on the Disk show Disk 0 , status Online, size 931 GB , free 0. didnt want too type the next command, dont want to make a mistake again..only got until step II (list disk) 
what should i do now?

Thank you

P.S reason i stop is because you said should show status "invalid" and free space "0"


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

should i keep going with step III ??
did step II but didnt show "invalid" on status, show "Online"


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i did it!! and now show online and with the right GB, i restart te pc but on the "system recovery screen" didnt show any partition or disk, its empty.. 
i tried to restart the pc without booting from the cd and i got a different error message this time (picture 3)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Your boot configuration is wrong or missing try these..

How to Manually Repair Windows 7 Boot Loader Problems


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

thanks @jackbauer_24 , but the problem is the "System recovery Options" is empty, is not showing any operating system or partition


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean
*now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*

4- now restart the machine and boot from the win 7 USB again
proceed and at "*select disk to install windows*" you would be able to view the hard disk drives now 
You now have to run the *Clean *command in Diskpart


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, but this way i will be able to save the disk? or is going to delete all my files and install a new windows 7?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

This is going to delete all the files, if you want to try and save the files first, then make an Ubuntu Live CD boot off of that CD and save your files to a USB HDD. Then run the *Clean *command and install a fresh copy of Windows 7.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

no way to save the disk??  :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



spunk.funk said:


> if you want to try and save the files first, then make an Ubuntu Live CD boot off of that CD and save your files to a USB HDD.


the disk is fine, the Boot and the OS are jacked and need to be reinstalled.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok.. any clues why this happened?? this computer is new only 4 months!!, i remember that i downloaded a program to watch my school classes (FLC) and after that computer got weird :angry:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



jenae said:


> the MFT corruption probably caused this, so no matter what you did the problem was there, fixing the MFT is more trouble then a reinstall and the results of the latter are better for your system.


If the computer is still under warranty you can take it back and have them fix it for you, after you backup your files.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

yeah i called them but they said dont cover "virus problems"... :sad:


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Well , I think im gonna try to backup my files using the "Ubuntu Live Cd"(never did it before) , and then re-install Windows 7. :banghead:


:beerchug: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP AND ADVICE! :beerchug:

:thanx:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



Dommiel said:


> Well , I think im gonna try to backup my files using the "Ubuntu Live Cd"(never did it before) , and then re-install Windows 7. :banghead:
> 
> 
> :beerchug: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP AND ADVICE! :beerchug:
> ...



Here is a tutorial how to backup files from a Windows partition using Ubuntu Live CD. Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

thank you i will try


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

hello...i tried to use the "Ubuntu live Cd" but i got this error message...(picture 1), tried again, didnt get that error message but only got a black screen at then end, i can move the mouse cursor, but the whole screen is black..:sad:


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

by the way i downloaded the Ubuntu version 13.04 (64 bits)


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, i tried the other "ubuntu" version 32 bits(instead of 64) and it works well..i got the ubuntu menu thats completely different from the one that show on the link that you gave me,(picture 4) got a picture attached here, try to go open the "hard drive" but got a error message, picture 2, tried to open the hard drive but say 0 bytes, i dont really know what to do since this menu is different...
thanks,.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

It look like the HDD has failed, you can try to recover your files with the Free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack you will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to9.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Did you select "Try Ubuntu" or Install Ubuntu.

Go to Disk Utilities go to the Ubuntu logo in the dash board, type in disk utilities select the drive, then select Test.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

I select "try Ubuntu"..
Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Did you select "Try Ubuntu" or Install Ubuntu.
> 
> *Go to Disk Utilities go to the Ubuntu logo in the dash board, type in disk utilities select the drive, then select Test.*


*
*

Report back.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i didnt find the "disk utilities" option, again this is a different version of Ubuntu i guess, but i find this menu.. the only that work was version 13.04 (32 bits), 64 bits didnt work...


picture 1 is what i get when i type "disk utilities"
picture 2, 3 are the option that i get after i click on disk (picture 1)

thank you guys. 

sorry to take forever to reply but i just got back from school


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

In the sub menu select S.M.A.R.T test. (The same menu on the image you posted the second image) click on the gear icon top right corner.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok this is what i got...when i click Smart data test.. only click refresh, same info, should i click "start -self test"?

thanks.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Ok I just start a self "advanced" test...10% done ..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

If Ubuntu live cd should allow you to connect to the internet via Ethernet Cable you can post snap shots vis ubuntu live cd as you are testing the drive just by selecting take snapshot. Save it then post on here.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

I did the self test .said is everything ok..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

To make sure. These HDD test do a better job.

Downloading  UBCD which is in my signature.Burn the ISO Image to a blank CD using  Imgburn  (How to burn a ISO Image using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd boot with the cd go to HDD>Diagnostics>The make and model of your hard drive, Seagate, Maxtor, Drive Fitness which is Hitachi, Or Western Digital. Perform a short and long test. Could also be called "Standard" and "Extended" test or also "Comprehensive" test. The Seagate hard drive test will work on most drives.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, thanks.., now if the Ubuntu smart self test (i did it in advanced mode) said the hard drive was ok, why i cant have access to the information??


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



spunk.funk said:


> It look like the HDD has failed, you can try to recover your files with the Free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack you will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to9.



Try Testdisk which is in the UBCD/Parted Magic this may recover your files, or perhaps if any find any lost partition. Sometimes it can repair a MBR.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

is that the "Gparted partition editor"? , how i use that?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

I said UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD) which is not Ubuntu. Download the UBCD ISO which is in my signature burn the ISO to a cd using imgburn (like before). Boot with the newly burned cd, go to Parted Magic/testdisk.
*
Follow this step by step how to use Testdisk.*


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, thanks..


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i tried to download the UBCD but got a virus warning during the installation (zip opener) :facepalm:

here is the link.. 

Ultimate Boot CD - Overview


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

That is because it detected something in your temp folder which is not related to UBCD. AVG scanned your whole temp folder found something related to lyrics while you were downloading UBCD to it UBCD does not have anything related to lyrics in the ISO. Cancel the download, click on the UBCD download link again instead of select "RUN" select Save As and save to your desktop.

I would go to the virus help link in my signature. It seems that the pc you are using now is infected. UBCD from the website has no infections. I have downloaded it before from UBCD.org my self.

The threat is from Giant Savings. Google Translate


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

well Avg stop it before i guess , i click "remove all" and change to "secure"... only what i need now is this pc get infected :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

do you have any direct link? every link that i click take me to a different webpage, (donwload366)

Ultimate Boot CD

P.S i click on the download ,and try to install a lot of other programs..attached a picture, thats when AVG gave me the virus message...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/ubcd/ubcd524.iso


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

thank you..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

You're welcome. Let me know when you have the cd booted.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, i got it..
so what i do now? reboot my pc?


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

im sorry if i ask stupid questions but i dont really know a lot about computers :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Did you install *IMGBurn*? Did you burn the* UBCD *ISO image to a CD with *IMGBurn*? As per post *#41*? if so, put the newly created CD in your CD drive and restart. You may need to boot into *Setup* (Bios) and go to *Boot Priority *and change the CD/DVD drive to *First Boot Device *with your arrow key then _Save and Exit._ You may be able to press *F12* at bootup to change the CD drive. 
Once the computer starts with the disc in, you should see the message P*ress Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD* that starts the UBCD.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Follow Spunks instructions to burn the UBCD.ISO to a blank cd if you have not done that already.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, yeah already burned the iso on a cd, im going to restart my pc and booting from the cd
ok i got the main menu


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*



Dommiel said:


> ok, yeah already burned the iso on a cd, im going to restart my pc and booting from the cd
> ok i got the main menu



Select *"Parted Magic"* 

Let me know when parted magic loads.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok.. it did...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Go to the Windows like start icon. Look through all the items until you find TestDisk.

You also should be able to connect to the internet using Parted magic via a wired connection, or wireless by click on the network icon near the clock right side. This will allow you to post here without using another pc. Parted Magic as Firefox which is a browser.

Edit: Use this to help you use TestDisk. TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

where i find the "window like start con" ?, im here


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Hit enter. You're not in Parted Magic yet. Sorry I thought you were.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

i press enter on # 2 "Live with default settings"??


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Yes.......


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok..sorry


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, i did...i got this menu now...

P.S did you made this program??,,, look pretty good :thumb:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

No I did not make this program. It is a Linux Distribution open source. Now go to the windows like start icon bottom left. Go through the items and located Testdisk. It might be under tools.



> You also should be able to connect to the internet using Parted magic via a wired Ethernet connection, or wireless by click on the network icon near the clock right side. This will allow you to post here without using another pc. Parted Magic as Firefox which is a browser.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok i find the testdisk...
should i create? append? no log?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Use this to show you how to use TestDisk TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity click on the link<<<<<<<<


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok, thanks... really appreciate your help and time :beerchug:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

You're welcome. Just follow the screen shots on the website. When testdisk tests your drive it will take a long time depending on how big the hard drive is (GB's) be patient let it run until it is completed. Post a screen shot of the results from Parted Magic. Just find Take Screen Shot from the Windows like start menu.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

hey... i got stuck... 

I went all the steps until "Quick Search partitions" (picture 5 ).., when i tried to "list files" on the primary partition( got a error message , "cant open file system. File system seems damaged", picture 1 and 3


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Can you post screen shots using Parted Magic. I can not see what is going on via your camera. With the Current TestDisk open go to the start menu located take snapshot., or screenshot

You can upload the images using Parted Magic which should give you internet access via your Ethernet cable.

Also you should perform a long scan (Analise) not a short one.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Also Highlight partition 3 and post a screenshot.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

ok...here are the pics..
thank you.

i stop there, since i couldnt find the files on the primary partition didnt want to go ahead ..


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

here is the last picture with a "deep Search"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

It may not help but you can try GetDataBack, it's free to scan your drive to see if it can recover any files


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

So at this point is better to Install a new copy of Windows 7?, ..now if I get another hard drive,my laptop can have 2, can I install windows on the new hard drive and use this one as slave to get my files back? Or this hard drive is dead?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

It looks like the drive is dead. It is very rare that a laptop will allow 2 _internal _HDD's. But you can attach a USB HDD. 
So, Remove the old HDd, get a new HDD, Boot off of the Windows DVD and install Windows onto it. As a last ditch effort you can attach the old HDD via a USB Adapter or put it in a *USB Enclosure* with a power adapter. If the Drive does not spin up or makes noise it's done. If it spins up, Try and run *TestDisk *or *GetDataBack* on the drive and see if you can recover anything. You will need a separate Drive to Restore your files to.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Hello :dance:

I just want to say Thanks! to all the people that tried to help me on my hard drive problem.. :beerchug: , unfortunately couldn't save my hard drive, but thanks to you guys i learned a lot about how to "rescue" hard drives :thumb:... didnt know anything about the "ubuntu" Cd.
i took my laptop back, was under warranty, they installed a new hard drive, so yeah... thank you guys for your time and patience :beerchug:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 dont want to start*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

